# problem with nested layers in Dreamweaver 8



## tommary0517 (Mar 22, 2006)

Dear Friends, 
I have problem with nested layers in Dreamweaver 8.
I have nested some layers into a page but every time I make some updates to the page with fireworks through dreamweaver, on the way back to dreamweaver the nested layers desappear, though still there if I look at them in code view. 
So far I handled the problem with the "undo command" in dreamweaver which seemed to leave the change but make the layers appare, but now I had problem and did not work anymore.

Thanks for the help
Tommy


----------

